# anyone used Zoo Med Excavator Clay



## jimmythetramp (Jul 6, 2009)

hi all, as the title says really looking for any thoughts or personal experiences with Zoo Med Excavator Clay, i've looked at the one review on the comparison shopping bit that seemed promising but just wanted to see it in action for myself really or hear if anyone else has used it with good results?

Thanks in advance
: victory:


----------



## Nike_T7 (Jun 14, 2010)

I am researching on this aswell, there is not much info about them :devil:


----------



## StandUp (Jun 29, 2009)

I'd be interested to know too, considering it for my leopard gecko..:whistling2:


----------



## dmiles310 (May 1, 2009)

there was a thread about it a while ago i will see if i can find it.


----------



## MAB90 (Dec 27, 2010)

I have just used 2 bag fulls of it for my C. Darlingi's (Burst Horn Baboon Tarantula) new home. I made a naturalistic setup. Check the link its what i made yesterday but if you scroll to the bottom i took the old hide out and renewed with another peice of mophani wood  Feel free to ask any comments about it im sure i can answer.

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/spiders-inverts/658790-my-dry-scrubland-setup-not.html


----------



## jimmythetramp (Jul 6, 2009)

MAB90 said:


> I have just used 2 bag fulls of it for my C. Darlingi's (Burst Horn Baboon Tarantula) new home. I made a naturalistic setup. Check the link its what i made yesterday but if you scroll to the bottom i took the old hide out and renewed with another peice of mophani wood  Feel free to ask any comments about it im sure i can answer.
> 
> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/spiders-inverts/658790-my-dry-scrubland-setup-not.html


Looks amazing mate, quick question, how sturdy would you say it was? Do you think it could withstand a bit of pressure, and how easy is it to manipulate how you want it? Thanks for sharing : victory:


----------



## Mck3nnaS2 (Jan 6, 2011)

Its good stuff I used it like cement and made like a rockery and it still stands after 2 years. Its gone solid as a rock... my Mali can't dig in it any more but when he could he loved it...


----------



## MAB90 (Dec 27, 2010)

jimmythetramp said:


> Looks amazing mate, quick question, how sturdy would you say it was? Do you think it could withstand a bit of pressure, and how easy is it to manipulate how you want it? Thanks for sharing : victory:


Cheers mate :2thumb:
Its very sturdy once its set, but saying that its pretty sturdy and doesnt fall apart or into bits once uve placed it so your able to make and design whatever shapes you like! 
Looks really good if you have some wood and mould it around that or some rocks like the person above has mentioned with a little rockery. 100% Recommended.


----------



## jimmythetramp (Jul 6, 2009)

Mck3nnaS2 said:


> Its good stuff I used it like cement and made like a rockery and it still stands after 2 years. Its gone solid as a rock... my Mali can't dig in it any more but when he could he loved it...





MAB90 said:


> Cheers mate :2thumb:
> Its very sturdy once its set, but saying that its pretty sturdy and doesnt fall apart or into bits once uve placed it so your able to make and design whatever shapes you like!
> Looks really good if you have some wood and mould it around that or some rocks like the person above has mentioned with a little rockery. 100% Recommended.


nice one guys, i'll order some now, think the geckos would appreciate something a little more interesting than repti-carpet or kitchen draw liner lol

Thanks for info guys
:no1:


----------



## bothrops (Jan 7, 2007)

Try one...


http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/habitat/500051-mini-desert-scorp-exoterra.html


try two...

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/habitat/508753-more-excavator-clay-experimentation.html


Any questions let me know!


----------



## MAB90 (Dec 27, 2010)

bothrops said:


> Try one...
> 
> 
> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/habitat/500051-mini-desert-scorp-exoterra.html
> ...


Excellent setups!
Where did u get that dried vegetation from?
Is it just dried grass from outside?


----------



## bothrops (Jan 7, 2007)

MAB90 said:


> Excellent setups!
> Where did u get that dried vegetation from?
> Is it just dried grass from outside?


'Trimmed' a couple of grasslike plants in the borders at work. I beleive its 'Bronze Sedge' or something. Pendragon on here uses the whole plant and plants them in properly.


----------



## MAB90 (Dec 27, 2010)

bothrops said:


> 'Trimmed' a couple of grasslike plants in the borders at work. I beleive its 'Bronze Sedge' or something. Pendragon on here uses the whole plant and plants them in properly.


Thanks for that, how do you go about killing any parasites or nasties that might be living on the grass?


----------



## bothrops (Jan 7, 2007)

MAB90 said:


> Thanks for that, how do you go about killing any parasites or nasties that might be living on the grass?


parasitic relationships are almost always very specific. I consider it a very low risk using UK grown wild plants in a viv that will only ever contain North American, South American and South Asian species.

However, if your worried, I'm sure you can pick it when its dry and hot and can wash it in clean water as well to minimise any minor risks there may be!

Good luck

Andy


----------

